# Price for a used Dogma 60.1



## Sworker (Jul 22, 2010)

Okay Pinny folks, help me make a good deal. I have only ridden Specialized road bikes (just started riding 5 years ago) and have a 97' S-Works Roubaix and and a 09' Tarmac Pro. My LBS owner built out his dream bike over a year, a 2010 Dogma 60.1 frame, Campy Super Record shifters, cranks, skeleton brakes, campy water cages, Most carbon bars, Most carbon seatpost and a Fiz'ic Arione with carbon braided rails. This was his dream bike, it has maybe 9000 miles on it and he owns the shop so the bike rides like a dream. He has Lightweight carbon wheels which do not come in the deal as they were $4,400 wholesale (I saw his invoice with the 3 year warranty). He wants 6k for the setup and is willing to throw in Look carbon pedals. I dropped $4,600 on the S-Works in 2008 so I have dropped some $$ before, but wondering if I am buying yesterdays technology, although I have to say the Super Record (this is 2011 Super Record set) feels better than any shifters I have ever tried.

So, do I drop 6k and run to find my own wheels or is it just an okay deal for 2 year old stuff?


----------



## vboy19 (Mar 24, 2008)

6K seems a little high.. I had a 2011 Dogma 60.1 and sold mine as follows:

Frame: 3300
Campy SR-TI minus crank: 1280
Vuma Quad Crank: 450

Remember this was at the end of 2011 so the bike had about 500 miles on it and SR-TI was relatively new. I was upgrading to the Special edition Dogma2 with EPS so I took the wheels, stem, handle bar and brakes.


----------



## antihero77 (Jul 26, 2011)

I would say its not a super deal. Personally i would go for a dogma2 or 65.1
you can find better deals out there since wheels are not included.
just my two cents


----------



## antihero77 (Jul 26, 2011)

also what size do you need?


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

I feel like I'm on Pawn Stars.

The minute the bike is wheeled out the store it's lost about 50% of it's value. Carbon frames are the worst at retaining value.

At the very most, I would have said $2 to $2.5K for this deal. I used to be "friends" with an LBS owner until I discovered that the friendship was based on me spending a lot of money on his "deals". learn from my mistake.


----------



## Rokh On (Oct 30, 2011)

You might want to check with Gita and see what you can get a "new" 60.1 frame for. I think you might be surprised. If you don't have anything against sram red then you can build out a zero miles for probably less than the 6k. Shop around.


----------



## Sworker (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks guys for you responses. This guy is really my friend, I have known him for over 10 years, he has come out and rescused me from broken down bikes a dozen times, I have stayed at his house in Lake Tahoe for Death Ride, etc. But he'strying to build his new 65.1 with EPS and so was trying to get sorta top $$. The more I have thought about it the more I have felt it was way too much $$ for what it is and I also really want electric for my next bike. While he's only put 1k on the bike and it is as new as it can be (he keeps it very clean) I would end up parting with at least 8 grand by the time I put wheels on it. I do not think it is only worth 2.5k, if he would sell it for that little I would buy it today

Thanks for the reponses, the size is 56cm, BTW.


----------



## antihero77 (Jul 26, 2011)

Ok well if interested my lbs is selling brandnew 60.1 with di2 for 5500 size 55.pin don't make 56. 
Here is the link crazy old deals
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0Ap8xX6T4uiZAdDhrZ3NwX043eUdpZmhLQVlSb1ZuclE&gid=0


----------



## Sworker (Jul 22, 2010)

antihero77 said:


> Ok well if interested my lbs is selling brandnew 60.1 with di2 for 5500 size 55.pin don't make 56.
> Here is the link crazy old deals
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0Ap8xX6T4uiZAdDhrZ3NwX043eUdpZmhLQVlSb1ZuclE&gid=0


Well that bike has no wheels, so i think that I might go for the Super Record over D12, but either way you guys have talked me out of buying the bike. I told him that I just didn't want to buy a new bike this and that the price is sorta high and he said he knew it was a little too high. He has some very nice Lightweight wheels on it (these cost $4,400 wholesale) and I will eventually tell him if he wants to sell the bike as is, then the 6k price might work.


----------



## antihero77 (Jul 26, 2011)

I would assume you had wheels. Really SR mechanical over DI2 are you serious?


----------



## Sworker (Jul 22, 2010)

I don't know, I have only ridding Di2 in the parketing lot, I rode SR 11 for my regular 2 hour 30 mile ride and it is really nice. Also, he has the campy SR crank, that is a very nice and very $$ crankset. That said, I would like to offer him 3k for the bike but don't want to insult him.

Either way, they are very close in price, and I have decided 2 things. One, I am not buying a new bike this year, and two it is going to be electric, either Di2 11 speed or EPS 11 speed, I am going electric in 2014!!!


----------



## antihero77 (Jul 26, 2011)

If our need any electric group set. I can help you out


----------



## djrbikes (Feb 24, 2013)

If this is any help I just bought a Dogma2 with very light use, Campy Super Record EPS, Corima Aero+ wheels, Keo Blades, Most Talon bars and carbon cages for under 7k.


----------



## djrbikes (Feb 24, 2013)

not sure why it's posting upside down


----------



## Sworker (Jul 22, 2010)

That was/is his exact bike. Well I posted it up here for 5k with Super Record, 3T bars and stem, and nobody even made one offer. So today he sells his SR groupo off the bike to a customer. For him it is all about trying to get a 2014 Dogma, so now he's got fankenbike back to a frame, fork, and set post. Now he's trying to get me to think about buying it. I would have to buy wheels and a full groupo including the crank. It would be minimum of 1k for wheels and at least 2k for a group, so already into it for 3k. I can get a brand new FP or Quattro in that price range, so what is the frame worth. I don't want to say $500 bucks, but at this point to me that is about what I think I would pay. Would anybody pay $1500 for the 2010 Dogma Frame, Fork, seat post, handlebars and Fi'z'K seat???


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

I dont know what a dogma 60.1 frame is worth but I wouldnt want to pay more than $2k or so because a new frame for a 65.1 sells for $5k. the SR EPS price is what is going to kick your ass! I think you should consider your dream bike with some cheapish wheels and maybe a used sram red group from ebay or from your buddy. You can always upgreade these later. If you buy a lower end bike because its cheaper and upgrade frames later you have spent more in the long run.


----------



## Sworker (Jul 22, 2010)

Here is what I am thinking, get the LBS to sell me his frame, fork, seatpost, seat, handlebars and stem for $1000. I know what is low, but got $1900 for the SR groupo from someone so he got some cash out of it. That is with no wheels. Then buy an Ultegra electronic group with Ultegra crank, I figure I can get one for $1,500. That takes me to $2,500 total. Then order a set of Mavic Kyserium SLS wheels that I just bought for my other bike and the LBS which he gave me at cost, $800. So for $3,300 I would have 2010 Dogma, electronic groupo, decent set of wheels.

If I can pull that off I will probably have to do it.


----------

